# Zhaobao Taiji Push-hand



## Xue Sheng (May 21, 2007)




----------



## East Winds (May 21, 2007)

Xue Sheng,

Thanks for posting these. I can't say I was terribly impressed with them, but hey, its good to see other styles.

Very best wishes


----------



## TaiChiTJ (May 23, 2007)

This Omei Mountain Kung Fu school in California has a new Zhaobao Taiji teacher. This page shows him doing some applications in single photographs. It seems to be a very application oriented style. Interesting. 
:ultracool


----------



## TaiChiTJ (May 23, 2007)

Whoops here is the link to the school mentioned above: 


http://www.usaomei.com/TaiChi.htm


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 24, 2007)

TaiChiTJ said:


> This Omei Mountain Kung Fu school in California has a new Zhaobao Taiji teacher. This page shows him doing some applications in single photographs. It seems to be a very application oriented style. Interesting.
> :ultracool


 

In general, and of course there are always exceptions to the rule, but in general if you find a Zhaobao Taiji teacher they are very much a martial artists.


----------

